# Newbie Alert! ;)



## Synn (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi guys! My name's Madison, aka Synn. I'm 19 years old and from the San Francisco bay area. I've always wanted mantises and when I found this place I felt like I hit a gold mine of information! Hopefully you guys can put up with my millions of questions as I prepare to get my first mantid!  I can't wait!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Synn... yes you did find the motherlode of info on mantis keeping here! Welcome to the forum... glad to have you here.  

PS... Please browse the forums and especially check out the "sticky" threads of each section to get acquainted with some of the more common questions.


----------



## Dinora (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome from Houston!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks guys! :lol:


----------



## shorty (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome, glad to have you!


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome. Try the search feature for your newbie questions.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 4, 2009)

:lol: Hello Girl! welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## Headspace (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome from New Jersey.


----------



## sk8erkho (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum,Synn!!! You're in the right place!!!! All the answers are at your fingertips and you have at your disposal an entire forum of the best members in the world!!! You'll see!!!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy browsing!


----------



## shorty (Jan 25, 2009)

EDIT: Ignore this post. Already said welcome lol.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 25, 2009)

shorty said:


> EDIT: Ignore this post. Already said welcome lol.


That's Ok, Shorty... I'm sure Synn understands and actually appreciates the repeat welcome.  It's like getting 2 "hiya's" for the price of one!  If it makes you feel better, I'll welcome her again too.....

Hi Synn, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------

